# Tomorrow's the big day.



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!

My present to my girlfriend of nearly 5 years is an engagement ring. 

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/jew...Gold+12ct+TW+Certified+Diamond+Frame+Ring.jsp

Doing it infront of my entire family at christmas dinner. Going to interrupt everyone and have my brother grab the empty box that's supposed to be my girlfriends present and stomp on it. Him being a bit of a problem in the family, it will get a good reaction. But will distract her enough that I can drop to one knee and propose. Going to one knee is all kinds of interesting right now because of my foot too, but that's why I've been doing such hard work and therapy to get it back to where I can walk normal ish.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awwwwww! Oh my gosh! Happy for ya!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations! Pretty ring, and I hope it goes as planned!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats, and good luck with the plan! :fun:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Won't need luck, my little brother is a giant...I can't say that here....so it will work perfectly. And I know she'll say yes. She's been telling me about that flippin ring for 2 years. She said she was probably going to get it anyways come next black friday and save for it. Because it's near identical to her grandmothers ring, but instead of other stones it's all diamonds.

Thank you though guys!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Make sure you tell us how it went!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I can tell you how it goes right now, she says yes. Crying calls all her girlfriends, her mom, her sis, her brother, and then we eat and go to her moms afterwards.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Going exactly as planned minus taking a breather at home for a minute before we go to her moms. 

And now I'm engaged.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS MATEY nice one, glad it planed out well for you 

How did they take it wen ur bro stomped on that present lol?

Happy Christmas btw


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Everyone knew what was going on minus that. Everyone was blown away and distracted. Soooo, no real pictures of me being on one knee actually asking her. Everyone laughed later though haha


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats! I take it that you won't be mad at Santa this year?


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Eh, my gifts were pretty good but have had better. A lot of it was geared towards our engagement which I'm perfectly happy with.

For me realistically, I wasn't nervous until 2 minutes before I proposed. And 5 minutes later I was done and killed 2 plates of food. Then undid my belt and sat on the recliner.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------

